# Miter, Bevel Help



## larper (Feb 1, 2018)

Wanting to make stacking Triangles for a Garden Planter, having issues figuring angles.







. Side are of equal length. Thanks...


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

larper said:


> Wanting to make stacking Triangles for a Garden Planter, having issues figuring angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sides of equal length triangles, angles are always 60deg. Equilateral triangles.

To mate two sticks at 60deg, bisect the angle and cut at 30 deg.

<Chas>


----------

